# best place to get exhaust system replaced..?



## ctguy (Jul 25, 2007)

monroe,meineke,pep boys,midas etc...which one would u guys recommend? what should be a price i should be lookin at to be reasonable


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

Drop by the shops in your area that do exhaust work and get some estimates ... we could all guess all day long.


----------



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

honestly i would just get some ramps and some floor jacks and get a torch heat the bolts and snap them off get the new bolts and put it on your self its a good learning process to do.


----------



## Iceman00 (Jul 24, 2006)

VRS makes a good 2.5inch catback for the altima. Great Gains.


----------

